# A "Natural Hair" Category??



## ScandalousBeauty (Jul 26, 2007)

I don't know if this is rude or prejudice to our own community, but what about a general category on hair (the one we already have) and a naturals category?  Since our hair types are very different, we have to site in each post title that it's for naturals. If we want specific advice, we have to search with "natural" as the keyword.  If we had our own category, it might be a bit more convienient. 

 If this is a prejudice and we want to be one universal hair community, I understand!  Just a thought though.


----------



## Twisties (Jul 26, 2007)

This would be cool.


----------



## LynnieB (Jul 26, 2007)

Twisties said:


> This would be cool.








> *If this is a prejudice and we want to be one universal hair community, I understand!  Just a thought though.*


^^ ita


----------



## glamazon386 (Jul 26, 2007)

I think this is a good idea.


----------



## bLackButtaFly (Jul 26, 2007)

I think so too


----------



## ScandalousBeauty (Nov 3, 2007)

Anyone else?? We'll still be on the same board, it's just easier to handle the hair types!


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Nov 3, 2007)

my 2 cents

I absolutely hate the idea of sub topics within a forum. 


It's too much navigating and breeds a segregated feeling amongst members.


----------



## Maynard (Nov 3, 2007)

^^ IA. That's what NP is for right? Exclusive for nappies


----------



## Enchantmt (Nov 4, 2007)

JCoily said:


> my 2 cents
> 
> I absolutely hate the idea of sub topics within a forum.
> 
> ...



I agree. I used to think this was a good idea, but on the other boards that arent exclusively natural, those with seperate areas, the one for naturals tend to die out. You post a question and have to wait days for an answer. In the beginning it wouldnt be a big deal, but after time new folx that come in tend to only visit the section that applies to them, and not explore both sides. Plus, besides styling, for the most part any products naturals use, relaxed folx use also. We also have members who have been on both sides of the fence, so they are able to help out both types of members. Plus I'm not trying to seperate a million topics into relaxed and natural and then try to decide which area the texturized/texlaxed folx go.


----------



## hothair (Nov 4, 2007)

NOOOOOOO I totally don't agree, I like reading ALL the information and to be quite honest most of the tips I got and use are from everyone (I'm natural) 

I mean the treatment for coloured hair I got from a relaxed head, a lot of product recommendations too, I think its cool all the info is in one place and not segregated (this is one of the reasons I  LHCF). 

Frankly I don't even check to see whether people are relaxed texlaxed or natural I just weigh the info for my own hair...besides I may decide to texlax/ relax and I've absorbed so much info I'm confident my hair will thrive regardless!


----------



## PaperClip (Nov 4, 2007)

I asked about this when I first joined the board and I was DEEP into my "relaxer rehab".... I did not want to be tempted to relax again after 30 years of relaxing.... 

Well, I'm a year and some months fully natural now.... so the rehab must have worked and I now peacefully co-exist with my "chemically enhanced" LCHFrs (Wink!)....

But I still think it would be nice to have an all-naturals board/forum and I think it would grow over time, just like the other forums have....


----------



## glamazon386 (Nov 4, 2007)

smitge said:


> ^^ IA. That's what NP is for right? Exclusive for nappies



Yeah but I'd much rather get my advice over here.  NP isn't very helpful to me for a lot of reasons.


----------



## sylver2 (Nov 4, 2007)

RelaxerRehab said:


> *I asked about this when I first joined the board and I was DEEP into my "relaxer rehab".*... I did not want to be tempted to relax again after 30 years of relaxing....
> 
> Well, I'm a year and some months fully natural now.... so the rehab must have worked and I now peacefully co-exist with my "chemically enhanced" LCHFrs (Wink!)....
> 
> But I still think it would be nice to have an all-naturals board/forum and I think it would grow over time, just like the other forums have....



i remember 
lol

anyway I agree with Jcoily...


----------



## nappi (Nov 27, 2007)

i think a natural section would be good


----------



## chocolatejalapeno (Nov 27, 2007)

It think is a GREAT idea.


----------



## ScandalousBeauty (Nov 27, 2007)

No offense to any NP readers, but it's almost a cult over there.  A relaxer is called a "chemical fire cream", and if you even mention heat the thread can get deleted.  So I stopped posting over there and started lurking.  It's just too serious. Here at LHCF, just a small sub-forum would be so helpful.  I hate having to search for "rollerset" and "natural" to see how to rollerset my natural hair!  Things have changed since I've been relaxed, ya know? Of course, we would still read the main hair thread, and I'm sure those who want to transition or are curious would read the natural thread. Oh well. 




smitge said:


> ^^ IA. That's what NP is for right? Exclusive for nappies


----------



## glamazon386 (Nov 28, 2007)

LilChocolateMa said:


> No offense to any NP readers, but it's almost a cult over there.  A relaxer is called a "chemical fire cream", and if you even mention heat the thread can get deleted.  So I stopped posting over there and started lurking.  It's just too serious. Here at LHCF, just a small sub-forum would be so helpful.  I hate having to search for "rollerset" and "natural" to see how to rollerset my natural hair!  Things have changed since I've been relaxed, ya know? Of course, we would still read the main hair thread, and I'm sure those who want to transition or are curious would read the natural thread. Oh well.



I agree. NP is not friendly at all. It's like being on egg shells. A sub forum would be helpful here. Especially for styles.


----------



## foxxymami (Nov 28, 2007)

bmoreflyygirl said:


> I agree. NP is not friendly at all. It's like being on egg shells. A sub forum would be helpful here. Especially for styles.



Oh yeah!  I was there a couple of weeks ago and some1 was complaining about her friend not wearing her natural hair out and being proud and other folks chimed in saying that the friend was "brainwashed" and needed prayer.   It just made me sad 
I could never post comfortably over there 
No offenses to any NP members, this is JMPAHO (just my personal and humble opinion).


Though for some reason, I do think that there would be a haphazard gradual 'line' drawn if a natural sub forum is created.  Also, I think that whenever we (naturals) visibly discuss our hair tips, suggestions, goals, etc. amongst all the other relaxed hair topics, we could be possibly motivating women out there to do something they've always wanted to do.  Ya never know!  It's one of the reasons I personally was motivated and felt encouraged to go natural


----------



## bluediamond0829 (Nov 28, 2007)

im transitioning...and i dont see what the issue would be with having a separate thread for naturals(transitioning would fall under that)(IMO)--i mean we have a thread for childrens hair care--and since its been on the forum i have only ventured once in that thread.  It would just be easier to navigate thru if there was somewhere i could go to see what products work for transitioning and natural texture hair(even though the same products for relaxed hair can be used)--but just to get down to the point of it...

everytime i do a search i have to put in 'transitioning' or 'natural'--just to find post regarding these subjects....


----------



## foxxymami (Nov 28, 2007)

I put up a poll on the hair board


----------



## BahatiSeey2 (Nov 28, 2007)

bluediamond0829 said:


> im transitioning...and i dont see what the issue would be with having a separate thread for naturals(transitioning would fall under that)(IMO)--i* mean we have a thread for childrens hair care--and since its been on the forum i have only ventured once in that thread.* It would just be easier to navigate thru if there was somewhere i could go to see what products work for transitioning and natural texture hair(even though the same products for relaxed hair can be used)--but just to get down to the point of it...
> 
> everytime i do a search i have to put in 'transitioning' or 'natural'--just to find post regarding these subjects....


 


I totally agree. I'm almost a year into my transition and I also have a membership at NP.  I received an e-mail about 'renewing' my LHCF subscription.  My immediate thoughts were dominated by the difficulty I've experienced in searching and finding topics that are related to my current needs/struggles/etc.  Virtually every aspect of the forum is structured so that members can extract pertinent info i.e. reap the greatest benefit for the time input.  I don't see how a seperate thread could be divisive.


----------



## ScandalousBeauty (Nov 29, 2007)

I searched but can't find it....can you post the link plz?? 



foxxymami said:


> I put up a poll on the hair board


----------



## foxxymami (Nov 29, 2007)

LilChocolateMa said:


> I searched but can't find it....can you post the link plz??



 It's in my siggy!!


----------



## LynnieB (Nov 30, 2007)

LilChocolateMa said:


> *No offense to any NP readers,* but it's almost a cult over there.  A relaxer is called a "chemical fire cream", and if you even mention heat the thread can get deleted.  So I stopped posting over there and started lurking.  It's just too serious. Here at LHCF, just a small sub-forum would be so helpful.  I hate having to search for "rollerset" and "natural" to see how to rollerset my natural hair!  Things have changed since I've been relaxed, ya know? Of course, we would still read the main hair thread, and I'm sure those who want to transition or are curious would read the natural thread. Oh well.



None taken  - i love's it over dare though

but i really would appreciate a natural hair forum here and i said something to that effect in response earilier and was juuuuuuuuuust a little surprised the idea got a boo-boo face erplexed

what would be wrong with an experimental/temporary board?  if it becomes a dead forum then oh well it was only temp anyway but if it's active then make it a permanent part of lhcf.


----------



## Ebony Majesty (Nov 30, 2007)

i like this idea


----------



## ceedeelight (Nov 30, 2007)

LilChocolateMa said:


> No offense to any NP readers, but it's almost a cult over there. A relaxer is called a "chemical fire cream", and if you even mention heat the thread can get deleted. So I stopped posting over there and started lurking. It's just too serious. Here at LHCF, just a small sub-forum would be so helpful. I hate having to search for "rollerset" and "natural" to see how to rollerset my natural hair! Things have changed since I've been relaxed, ya know? Of course, we would still read the main hair thread, and I'm sure those who want to transition or are curious would read the natural thread. Oh well.


 
I agree. I started transitioning at NP and noticed all the hostility toward any thing related to heat. Even a hair dryer.  I left because I didn't feel comfortable posting, then I found LHCF and fell in love.  I think a section for Naturals would be great!


----------



## ShaniKeys (Nov 30, 2007)

stilettos said:


> i like this idea


 
me too


----------



## glamazon386 (Nov 30, 2007)

LynnieB said:


> None taken  - i love's it over dare though
> 
> but i really would appreciate a natural hair forum here and i said something to that effect in response earilier and was juuuuuuuuuust a little surprised the idea got a boo-boo face erplexed
> 
> *what would be wrong with an experimental/temporary board?  if it becomes a dead forum then oh well it was only temp anyway but if it's active then make it a permanent part of lhcf.*



I think it would get more hits than some of the other forums around here.


----------



## glamazon386 (Nov 30, 2007)

foxxymami said:


> Oh yeah!  *I was there a couple of weeks ago and some1 was complaining about her friend not wearing her natural hair out and being proud and other folks chimed in saying that the friend was "brainwashed" and needed prayer.  * It just made me sad
> I could never post comfortably over there
> No offenses to any NP members, this is JMPAHO (just my personal and humble opinion).



See that's what I was talking about....


----------



## VeryBecoming (Nov 30, 2007)

LynnieB said:


> None taken  - i love's it over dare though
> 
> but i really would appreciate a natural hair forum here and i said something to that effect in response earilier and was juuuuuuuuuust a little surprised the idea got a boo-boo face erplexed
> 
> *what would be wrong with an experimental/temporary board? if it becomes a dead forum then oh well it was only temp anyway but if it's active then make it a permanent part of lhcf*.


 
That sounds like a good compromise! I think enough people would use it.
I'm for it. I don't see the harm....erplexed


----------



## hothair (Nov 30, 2007)

I disagree with a separate natural form/ sub forum/ area etc.

However I think maybe if the search engine was better able to group relevant topics it would cut down on time and frustration...for example I need to find a thread on humidity and caruso setting 4 ab hair and I KNOW I won't find the threa I KNOW exists


----------



## Guapa1 (Nov 30, 2007)

Sounds like a good idea to me. I feel the topics can get lost sometimes.


----------



## dinaaike (Nov 30, 2007)

I agree that it would be a great idea.

When I mentioned this site to family members, the first thing they said was, "yeah, but they don't have 'our kind' of hair". I had to search around for non-texlaxed hair that had a similar curl pattern to convince them that it was possible to have waist-length curly hair that was not chemically processed.

There don't seem to be many hard-core naturals here. I think a lot of us are in it for the fun and beauty of it. Most of the posts I see seem more interested in the personal challenge of finding their personal best. While I agree that a search feature capable of categorizing would be VERY helpful, a section dedicated to those specifically avoiding chemical processing might help simply things for some people. After all, the needs of hair change greatly after a process.


----------



## Maynard (Dec 1, 2007)

dinaaike said:


> I agree that it would be a great idea.
> 
> When I mentioned this site to family members, the first thing they said was, &quot;yeah, but they don't have 'our kind' of hair&quot;. I had to search around for non-texlaxed hair that had a similar curl pattern to convince them that it was possible to have waist-length curly hair that was not chemically processed.
> 
> There don't seem to be many hard-core naturals here. I think a lot of us are in it for the fun and beauty of it. Most of the posts I see seem more interested in the personal challenge of finding their personal best. While I agree that a search feature capable of categorizing would be VERY helpful, a section dedicated to those specifically avoiding chemical processing might help simply things for some people. After all, the needs of hair change greatly after a process.


 
What's a hard-core natural? I think there is a site for those "hard-core" naturals....the exact opposite of LHCF


----------



## hopeful (Dec 1, 2007)

ShaniKeys said:


> me too


 
Me three.  I think it's a good idea.


----------



## DeepBluSea (Dec 1, 2007)

hothair said:


> I disagree with a separate natural form/ sub forum/ area etc.
> 
> However I think maybe if the search engine was better able to group relevant topics it would cut down on time and frustration...for example I need to find a thread on humidity and caruso setting 4 ab hair and I KNOW I won't find the threa I KNOW exists


 

I think either trying a temporary sub forum or the above search engine idea would be a great compromise.  I don't think it would be divisive at all.   I think we can handle it all ladylike.

OT: As for the other hair site,  I think it just goes to show everything ain't for everybody.   The goals of that site are plainly stated.   If you don't read it then someone will *usually* nicely tell you that topic isn't allowed.   I wouldn't go to the other site to ask what heat protectant and "flaming hot tool of torture" to use.   Just like a gay athiest looking for advice on her breakup with her gf would be schooled that this site may not be the site fo her.   You know what I'm saying.  Take the bitter with the sweet.


----------



## glamazon386 (Dec 1, 2007)

smitge said:


> What's a hard-core natural? I think there is a site for those "hard-core" naturals....the exact opposite of LHCF





dinaaike said:


> *There don't seem to be many hard-core naturals here. *I think a lot of us are in it for the fun and beauty of it. Most of the posts I see seem more interested in the personal challenge of finding their personal best. While I agree that a search feature capable of categorizing would be VERY helpful, a section dedicated to those specifically avoiding chemical processing might help simply things for some people. After all, the needs of hair change greatly after a process.



Yeah... what's the definition of a hard core natural? I'm not natural for the beauty of it. I'm natural because it's the best thing for my hair.


----------



## NewYorkgyrl (Dec 1, 2007)

I thiink it is a GREAT idea,

I don't care how many tips people give on how to work the search engine.  When trying to find topics relevant to natural hair I ALWAYS have problems and never get the info I was really looking for.


----------



## dinaaike (Dec 1, 2007)

bmoreflyygirl said:


> Yeah... what's the definition of a hard core natural? I'm not natural for the beauty of it. I'm natural because it's the best thing for my hair.


 

A hard core natural is the natural elitist. The one that looks down on those who aren't on the chemical-free bandwagon.

I haven't seen any posts by those who would say nay to anyone doing what works best for them.


----------



## glamazon386 (Dec 2, 2007)

dinaaike said:


> A hard core natural is the natural elitist. The one that looks down on those who aren't on the chemical-free bandwagon.
> 
> I haven't seen any posts by those who would say nay to anyone doing what works best for them.



That's what I figured. It just seemed to me that when you said there weren't any hard core naturals here you made it seem like we're just in it because it's fad or something. Like we don't take it seriously. And that's not neccessarily true.  Also, you aren't going to see those types of elitist natural posts here since we don't allow those types of posts on this board. But don't think that they don't exist on this board. They just don't say it. Some people flip the script as soon as they get to the other board. Like they're two totally different people. I've seen it happen quite often.


----------



## TinyT (Dec 2, 2007)

I do think this a nice idea for a pilot forum.  I would continue to visit the main Haircare forum as well.  It just seems that having a designated area would assist the natural with natural specific questions or issues.  The LHCF culture is such an accepting one that I do not believe that a specfic Discussion Board for Natural Hair would be seen as divisive.  If anything it creates a more inclusive forum that can more directly aid and address the issues of natural or chemically processed ladies. It's worth a try.


----------



## ScandalousBeauty (Dec 5, 2007)

So, how do we get the mods in on this??  I've been on NP for the last hour just wishing I could find stuff this easily here at LHCF!


----------



## hopeful (Dec 5, 2007)

A similiar thread was started more than a year ago, http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=89533 it ended up being locked though. On the last page Beverly says she does not want a natural forum and explains why. Maybe they will be more open now, but I don't think so...


----------



## chocolatejalapeno (Dec 7, 2007)

I wish they wold at least try it out... how can you knock something if you haven't even tried it. 

I would love to be able to gather hair care tips from my natural sisters in one location.


----------



## gradygirl (Dec 10, 2007)

I think a forum for naturals would be great. It would make things much easier.


----------



## Avyn (Dec 10, 2007)

I would love a forum for naturals.  Can't they just add another one similar to the Christan forum and the health and beauty forum.  I think that they are being prejudiced against the naturals.


----------



## Country gal (Dec 10, 2007)

I like having one forum for all hair care related topics. My natural hair has strived without having a natural only board. I still get great product advice from the relaxed heads.


----------



## glamazon386 (Feb 28, 2008)

bumping...


----------



## AsTheCurlzTurns (Feb 29, 2008)

Ohhhhhh this sounds awesome!!! I think it would be so cool!!


----------



## BonBon (Mar 1, 2008)

Speaking from the point of view as someone whose texlaxed but has a fro:







 I tend to ask for help with eg, rollersetting, styling, cutting, detangling etc.. from naturals but I'm not sure I would feel comfortable going to the natural section & that would end up in not benifitting from the afro support lol. 
 I support the natural section idea tho and it wouldnt stop people mixing on the main section hopefully.

 I would like it if their was a texlaxed bit tho if I was welcome asking questions in naturalerplexed.


----------



## Poohbear (Mar 1, 2008)

Country gal said:


> *I like having one forum for all hair care related topics. My natural hair has strived without having a natural only board.* I still get great product advice from the relaxed heads.


Same here. Plus, I am content with what I do with my hair now. I'm no longer in that "trial and error" stage looking for advice and tips, so I'm straight. 

However, I think it would be a great idea to have a natural hair section for ladies who are still trying to figure things out and don't want to get butchered over at Nappturality.


----------



## Maynard (Mar 1, 2008)

hopeful said:


> A similiar thread was started more than a year ago, http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=89533 it ended up being locked though. On the last page Beverly says she does not want a natural forum and explains why. Maybe they will be more open now, but I don't think so...


 
That thread is a hot mess...Geezus...Welp Bev said no....NEXT!


----------

